# 125 Gal w/ lots of pics



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Full tank









Right Side









Left Side









Aquarium - 72â€


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

very cool tank and fish..Love the aquascaping.....do the dempseys try and eat the red head spawn?...i really like the BGK...how big do they get like 2 foot?....also that tegus sweet...my buddy used to have an argentinan tegu....idk if thats the only kind or not but very sweet none the less.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

> very cool tank and fish..Love the aquascaping.....


Thanks 



> do the dempseys try and eat the red head spawn?...


I always have female Tapajos holding fry but have never seen any free swimmingâ€¦ I also believe that the Elliottâ€™s have spawned but again, Iâ€™ve never seen free swimming fryâ€¦ I know the BGK LOVES to eat fry but I suspect anyone/everyone gets them whenever possibleâ€¦



> i really like the BGK...how big do they get like 2 foot?....


Iâ€™ve read they get up to 2â€™ but I have never heard of anyone having one in an aquarium much bigger than mine (12~14â€


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

ya im with ya on the whole 2 foot thing...i also havent seen one this size just read it...so what do u feed ure tegu?.....*** got some KSB's that are currently eating pinkies


----------



## jjhugho (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful Tank!!!!!


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Its really good to read this thread for me because my eventual dream tank involves eartheaters and a black ghost knife. Some people make the claim they "actually" max out at 18" though fish base puts it at 20" and they cite "Check List of the Freshwater Fishes of South and Central America" by Reis, Kullander, and Ferraris.

You account is the first I have read though of someone keeping a BGK fish with breeding cichlids so it was particularly enlightening for me, I am glad and thankful you posted this.

The grazing picture of the fish all feeding is great, how well do the Tapajos compete with the Dempsies when it is feeing time?

I agree, this is a beautiful tank.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

awesome tank. Love the dempsey's


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks guys for the compliments  Despite my attraction to larger more aggressive fish, this tank has been very pleasing for meâ€¦

It has been suggested to me that my Geos are Steindachneri (Red Hump Geo) as opposed to Tapajosâ€¦ reviewing pictures in the Profile section at Cichlid Forum and elsewhere I would have to agreeâ€¦ I do apologize for the mix up.



xalow said:


> The grazing picture of the fish all feeding is great, how well do the Tapajos compete with the Dempsies when it is feeing time?


I feed the tank small sinking pellets and itâ€™s a frenzy chasing them as they fall. I add enough at a time for all the fish to be able to eatâ€¦ and the Geos are excellent at â€˜grazingâ€™ on anything / everything that hitâ€™s the sand. Due to the ample quantity of such small pellets eating is more of a race and less of a battleâ€¦

The BGK eats the small sinking pellets that hit the sandâ€¦

The larger Blue Dempseys wait at the top and are fed larger floating pellets which no body else dares to go forâ€¦


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

the blue on 3 sides makes the tank seem bigger than a 125g


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I like your tank...a lot. One of the best I've seen.


----------

